# Slot Tracks In North Carolina



## Firecat69 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am looking for 1/24 scale tracks in North Carolina or atleast 2 hours or so from Winston Salem, NC..... We are unable to find any close to us that race on Saturdays....We are looking for tracks that will race on Saturdays.. the only tracks we know of only run during the week...Any help would be appericated ....

thank you 

jennifer "FIRECAT" knight


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Jennifer,
You are welcome to come race HO scale with us anytime here in W-S, NC. I have a four lane (107 foot lap length) 27' x 5' road course in my home. We have TWO HO slot car racing groups, HOSCCNC, which is the "premier" series, and MAHORA, which is more of an entry level group with basically stock cars. 

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

THE NAME OF THE RACEWAY IS LYONS RACEWAY SLOT CAR 1/24 SCALE TRACKS.Open thurs. 6 PM TILL 10PM,friday 6 PM TILL 10 PM,sat.5 PM TILL 10 PM, sunday 1PM TILL 7 PM. THUR. SPEC-15, BOX-12 ,GTP~~FRIDAY NASCAR, DIRT LATE MODEL ~~SAT. ASA, MODIFIED, SPRINT~~SUNDAY DRAG RACING. Located at 5610 Randleman NC. Phone 336 -215- 6165 ASK FOR JOE ~There is a upstairs & downstairs & sells partsThe drag strip is to scale has a tree like yours.Oval track,Road courts track.
GLBBB


----------

